# como conectar dos transformadores?



## viuman (Ene 9, 2010)

tengo una duda un poco confusa.

veran, tengo 2 transformadores uno de 18 y otro de 12, el de 18 va a un circuito que utiliza los +-9 volts y el tap (gnd), el otro solo utiliza los 12 volts sin el tap aunque este lo tiene.

el primer circuito tiene una salida (señal,gnd) que se conecta a el segundo pero como el segundo circuito no lleva gnd solo los 12v no se si esto pueda afectar al primer circuito, ya que se requiere comunicar ambos circuitos ¿no?.

gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola.

Pon un dibujo de lo que deseas hacer, para tener una mejor idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mo57ro (Ene 9, 2010)

no as pensado en utilizar un optoacoplador para "aislar" los dos circuitos, así no los afectarás y seguirá habiendo esa interaccion con el segundo circuito (el de 12v) que mencionas.


... bueno, digo

aunque no estaria mal que pusieras imagenes de tu proyecto... a no ser que sea altamente secreto


----------



## cjmontes (Ene 9, 2010)

Sergún lo que cuentas ,
No conectes los trafos , para comunicar los equipos debes conectar sus masas (GND) , para que las señales estén referenciadas las señales al mismo punto de tensión.
Saludos.


----------



## viuman (Ene 10, 2010)

pues como ven asi esta la cosa

el primer cir. utiliza las dos derivaciones y el tap, pero el segundo circuito solo utiliza las derivaciones.

aun sigo con la duda de que si se puede conectar una derivacion del tran. de 12v al tap del tran. de 18v

no dañara los componentes del 1° c.i.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 10, 2010)

Si se puede hacer lo que planteas... solo que para esos casos el transformador tambien tiene polaridad y debe respetarse o las señales se anularian... 

Desafortunadamente no conozco bien el tema... creo que Fogonazo es el experto en conexionado de transformadores...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola.

Si vas a hacer do fuenes independientes una de +9Vcc / -9Vcc y otra de 12Vcc, solo puedes unir las tierras de ambas fuentes.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## viuman (Ene 10, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si vas a hacer do fuenes independientes una de +9Vcc / -9Vcc y otra de 12Vcc, solo puedes unir las tierras de ambas fuentes.
> 
> ...



pues veras aficionado no son fuentes es un preamplificador y un amplificador ya los prove por separado y funcionan pero en clase me dijeron que tengo que conectar ambos y como ya dije arriba uno de los cir. no necesita el tap central.

de todos modos gracias por el aporte


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola.

En el transformador de 12V no se usa la toma central.
Pero si quieres puede usar una fuente rectificada de media onda.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jyajure (Mar 10, 2011)

que tal amigos, yo tengo que hacer algo muy similar, se trata de una fuente de voltaje con dos transformadores, díganme si continuo con la pregunta en éste tema o hago uno nuevo. Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2011)

Tienes aislamiento galvánico, puedes unirlos como mas rabia te de, con un solo cable eso si.
Lo que tienes que pensar es para que los unes.


----------



## Jyajure (Mar 10, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Tienes aislamiento galvánico, puedes unirlos como mas rabia te de, con un solo cable eso si.
> Lo que tienes que pensar es para que los unes.



Bueno tengo dos transformadores, uno de 15.80VAC y otro de 14.50VAC, ninguno trae cable de tierra. Quisiera saber como conectarlos para hacer una fuente de voltaje. Digamos que con un LM317 y un LM337. Tengo que alimentar cada transformador por separado? o puedo empatar las puntas de cada transformador? bueno espero respuesta, quiero aprovechar éstos transformadores. Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2011)

Los primarios van "al enchufe" osea que ambos están en paralelo a la red de AC. (si no los enchufas no van)
Los secundarios los puedes unir como te interese, pero solo por un punto, si unes dos es probable que hagas un cortocircuito.


----------



## Jyajure (Mar 10, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Los primarios van "al enchufe" osea que ambos están en paralelo a la red de AC. (si no los enchufas no van)
> Los secundarios los puedes unir como te interese, pero solo por un punto, si unes dos es probable que hagas un cortocircuito.



un poco incomodo hacer una fuente con dos entradas de enchufe... creo que usaré uno solo entonces.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola.

Sí tienes dos transformadores y quieres hacer dos fuentes, una fuente positiva y una negativa.
Puedes hacerlas de manera independiente, después unes las tierras ó 0V de cada fuente y así obtienes una fuente doble.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jyajure (Mar 10, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sí tienes dos transformadores y quieres hacer dos fuentes, una fuente positiva y una negativa.
> Puedes hacerlas de manera independiente, después unes las tierras ó 0V de cada fuente y así obtienes una fuente doble.
> ...



ok, me convence tu respuesta; los transformadores que tengo tienen dos cables de entrada y dos de salida... como los conecto si éstos no tienen cable de tierra? he visto lo que tu dices pero con transformadores con tres cables en la salida. Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 11, 2011)

Yajure dijo:


> un poco incomodo hacer una fuente con dos entradas de enchufe... creo que usaré uno solo entonces.


:cabezon::cabezon:
¿Cuando he dicho yo que uses dos?


----------



## Jyajure (Mar 11, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> :cabezon::cabezon:
> ¿Cuando he dicho yo que uses dos?



hno: desde el principio estoy diciendo que quiero usar dos transformadores...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 11, 2011)

No hablamos el mismo idioma.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola.

De modo arbitrariio marca los terminales de los primario.
A y B para un transformador.
C y D para el otro.
Conecta los terminales de los secundarios en serie, en modo arbitrario (según tu criterio).
Conecta los terminales (A y C), (B Y D) de los primarios.

Con mucho cuidado conecta a la red eléctrica y mide el voltaje en el secundario (conexión en serie).
Si la medida es la suma de ambos voltajes de los secundario, esa será la conección correcta.
Si la medida es la resta de ambos voltajes de los secundario (o cerca a cero, o un valor muy pequeño). Debes conectas (A y D), (B y C). Efectuas la medida del voltaje de los secundarios en serie. Debe medir la suma ahora, y esta será la conexión correcta.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ElCuirio (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola a todos, considero que lo que dice elaficionado es correcto, en el circuito en donde el segundo transformador utiliza un rectificador de media onda.

Una pregunta ¿quien me podría explicar lo que es un supresor de transientes multietapa?


----------



## Jyajure (Mar 13, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> De modo arbitrariio marca los terminales de los primario.
> A y B para un transformador.
> ...



Ok ésto es lo que entendí:

CASO 1:






CASO 2:





Dime si tengo razón... yo no me llevo mucho con la corriente alterna así que todavia no me aventuro a intentarlo. Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola.

Para que no trabajes con los 220V, puedes hacer los cambios en el secundario.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jyajure (Mar 13, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Para que no trabajes con los 220V, puedes hacer los cambios en el secundario.
> 
> ...



excelente, muchas gracias


----------

